# how to increase my fsb?



## fuiop2000 (Feb 4, 2006)

ok i want to know how to increase fsb (no clue what it is) because it will make my computer speed go higher right?

here are my specs: 
Motherboard Name ASRock P4VM8

Front Side Bus Properties:
Bus Type Intel NetBurst
Bus Width 64-bit
Real Clock 200 MHz (QDR)
Effective Clock 800 MHz
Bandwidth 6400 MB/s

Memory Bus Properties:
Bus Type DDR SDRAM
Bus Width 64-bit
DRAM:FSB Ratio 5:6
Real Clock 167 MHz (DDR)
Effective Clock 333 MHz
Bandwidth [ TRIAL VERSION ] MB/s

Chipset Bus Properties:
Bus Type VIA V-Link
Bus Width 8-bit
Real Clock 67 MHz (ODR)
Effective Clock 533 MHz
Bandwidth 533 MB/s

so how can I increase my fsb to be higher?what is maximum fsb that my system is stable at?


----------



## trog100 (Feb 5, 2006)

delete all that silly crap u posted and someone might help u..


Motherboard Name ASRock P4VM8

Front Side Bus Properties:
Bus Type Intel NetBurst
Bus Width 64-bit
Real Clock 200 MHz (QDR)
Effective Clock 800 MHz
Bandwidth 6400 MB/s

Memory Bus Properties:
Bus Type DDR SDRAM
Bus Width 64-bit
DRAM:FSB Ratio 5:6
Real Clock 167 MHz (DDR)
Effective Clock 333 MHz
Bandwidth [ TRIAL VERSION ] MB/s

Chipset Bus Properties:
Bus Type VIA V-Link
Bus Width 8-bit
Real Clock 67 MHz (ODR)
Effective Clock 533 MHz
Bandwidth 533 MB/s

http://www.asrock.com/product/product_p4vm8.htm#


trog


----------



## fuiop2000 (Feb 5, 2006)

ok so what do I have to do to find out what my maximum fsb is on this board?


----------



## wtf8269 (Feb 6, 2006)

Put on a huge RAM divider and lower your CPU multiplier a ton as well, and just up the FSB until it's unstable. I don't know about Intels but a good AMD mobo will go anywhere between 300 and 450.


----------



## trog100 (Feb 6, 2006)

out of my depth here with intel... he he he

Real Clock 200 MHz (QDR).. this one is what could be called your system clock.. it governs everything else..

DRAM:FSB Ratio 5:6.. this one is what links your memory speed to the system clock.. for example.. 5/6s of 200 gives memory speed of 167.. its less than 1 to 1.. it could be called the ram divider.. 

your cpu speed is a multiple of the system clock.. xxxx x 200.. at least i think it is.. he he

when u speed up the system clock of 200 u speed up everything else.. what reaches its speed limit first could be memory.. fsb bus speed.. or cpu speed.. 

somehow u have to find out how fast each piece goes.. u do this by slowing other bits down useing dividers or multiplyers.. when u know the limits of each piece u kinda find a compromise for em all.. sometimes to get one bit faster u have to slow down another bit.. 

look in your bios and see what options it gives u..

trog


----------



## fuiop2000 (Feb 6, 2006)

hey i was looking in everest and i found this...dont know if it has anything to do with the overclocking:

min/max cpu multiplier  14x/15x


----------



## trog100 (Feb 7, 2006)

u need to be in your bios.. press delete at boot up or whatever your mobo requires to get into the bios.. 

15 x 200 would be cpu speed of 3 gig.. intel systems benefit by useing a lower multiplyer and higher fsb speed to arrive at the same cpu speed..

i am an AMD man.. intel systems are not my forte.. he he

trog


----------



## tony929292 (Feb 7, 2006)

look for a review of your mother board online they should have some ocing test that will give you an idea of what can be done with your board


----------



## trog100 (Feb 8, 2006)

first thing i did tony.. couldnt find one.. else i would have appeared cleverer than what i am and answered his questions with a little more confidence... he he he

trog


----------



## aff1nity (Feb 8, 2006)

I have a feeling the original poster just heard the word overclocking and got excited and wanted to jump right in without even googling the term. If you didn't know what a FSB is, why did you trying to increase it?

A short answer to your question is, open up your BIOS (do a google search for this) and you should be able to change your FSB under Advanced Config Options (search there.)

A better answer is, you should actually do research before trying to do anything to your computer. Try searching "overclocking" and "guide" together in google and you get pretty good introductions.


----------



## Mercenary4 (Feb 16, 2006)

Overclocking depends not only on the mobo you are using, but the cpu, memory, cooling, and psu. This info, or you doing a little research on what cpu you are using will help. When you OC the fsb, you are overclocking the processor. Make sure that you can get rid of the extra heat. Make sure that you keep the pci/agp/pci-x bus speeds where the already are, or close to it.

Hey wait, everything I learned about OC'ing I learned from this website and forum, read dude, read 

You may want to get some faster memory to compliment the processor you are using. If only we knew what hardware you are using on the mobo


----------



## Rotorbl4de (Feb 16, 2006)

*something to try*

My system does not allow bus overclocking from my bios, but I can do it in windows with Clockgen.   I first had to identify my ICS chip number which was 954108.     You can make small increases until your system stops responding and at that point all you need to do is reboot to fix it.    Now you will have to run some sort of stress test once you find a point that seems stable in order to determine if the new overclocked setting is stable.


feel free to read my post about my overclocking experience with my new intel system
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=9023

-------------------------
system
Intel D955XBK
Intel D820 2.8GHZ dual core
1gb corsair valueram  512x2
runs stable at 3.4ghz without buying new memery which i think is the factor as to why it won't go higher

Please spend a few days researching overclocking on your particular motherboard with google and you will get many pointers.  Beware there are tons of overclocking snobs out there.


----------



## hostage67 (Feb 18, 2006)

http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/showthread.php?t=79266

There is a guide for you to read that will explain a bunch of the basics. I suggest reading as many of the guides on that forum as you can before overclocking so you know what you are getting into and how to do it safely. As long as you use small steps and check it as you go you will be relatively safe in overclocking.


----------

